# Formy specjalne dopełniacza



## jazyk

Dobry dzień,

dopiero co zobaczyłem coś, co znam od języka czeskiego, ale nie wiedziałem, że jest to też możliwe w języku polskim: Spojrzałam na aktualne* Coelhowe forum*:

Powiedziałbym, że nie jest to codzienne formułowanie na podstawie mojego (małego) doświadczenia z polszczyzną. Czy możecie mi dać dokładniejsze informacje o tym tematem? Jak konstrukcja ta nazywa się po polsku?

Dziękuję z góry.


----------



## BezierCurve

Są to przymiotniki odrzeczownikowe, podobnie jak "miodowy", "lipcowy" itp.; w tym przypadku (tzn. tworzone od imienia lub nazwiska) forma faktycznie nieczęsto używana, w tekstach bardziej formalnych właściwie nigdy.

Osobiście odbieram podobne formy jako neologizmy z lekkim zabarwieniem humorystycznym.


----------



## jazyk

> w tekstach bardziej formalnych właściwie nigdy.


Kiedy przeczytałem fragment, o którym mówimy, miałem przeciwne wrażenie, że _Coelhowe forum_, ponieważ jest mniej używane, jest bardziej formalne niż _forum Coelha_.


----------



## BezierCurve

Napewno jest to bardziej literackie; niektóre książki noszą nawet tytuły skonstruowane w ten sposób ("Plastusiowy pamiętnik"). 

Jednak w języku formalnym (w urzędowym piśmie, dajmy na to) prawdopodobnie byłoby to "Forum Coelho"/"Forum dotyczące twórczości Coelho".

Również w codziennej mowie takie słowotwórstwo nie jest zbyt powszechne.


----------



## jazyk

Szukałem na Internecie, ale nie znalazłem nic. Chciałbym wiedzieć, jak wyglądają różne formy tych przymiotników. Coś jak ta strona o deklinacji czeskich _possessive adjectives._ Albo nie mają specjalnej deklinacji i odmieniają się całkowicie jak inne przymiotniki i to wyjaśnia, dlaczego Pan napisał Plastiusiow*y* pamiętnik, co nie zgadza się z gramatyką czeską?


----------



## BezierCurve

Odmieniają się dokładnie tak, jak pozostałe przymiotniki zakończone na -owa, -owy, -owe, -owi. 

Zdaje się, że czeska forma, o której pisałeś (dajmy spokój z "Panowaniem"  ) miała swój odpowiednik w polskim zakończeniu -ów (faktycznie wyrażającym dzierżawczość), ale pozostałości można znaleźć już tylko w niektórych nazwiskach lub nazwach miejscowości.

EDIT: A'propos podanego linku: co do końcówki -yn (-in) dla rodzaju żeńskiego, do dziś używany jest przymiotnik "matczyny"/"matczyna"/"matczyne".


----------



## marco_2

Pokolenie moich dziadków dość często używało tych form dzierżawczych, np. "mamine rękawiczki" czy "Elczyn mąż (tak mój dziadek nazywał męża mojej kuzynki Eli)".


----------



## jazyk

> (dajmy spokój z "Panowaniem"  )


Dobrze  i dziękuję bardzo za Twoją pomoc i za Marcowy (Markowy?)   wkład.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Napewno jest to bardziej literackie; niektóre książki noszą nawet tytuły skonstruowane w ten sposób ("Plastusiowy pamiętnik").
> 
> Jednak w języku formalnym (w urzędowym piśmie, dajmy na to) prawdopodobnie byłoby to "Forum Coelho"/"Forum dotyczące twórczości Coelho".
> 
> Również w codziennej mowie takie słowotwórstwo nie jest zbyt powszechne.


Dla mnie to ma wydźwięk archaiczny, tak się mówiło w XIX wieku, i pisało w pierwszej połowie XX wieku. Czasami słyszałem użyte żartobliwie, dawno temu. 
W żadnym przypadku nie jest formalne.
Ja bym powiedział i napisał forum Coelha. Rzeczowniki kończące się na o odmienia się jak okno, tylko w celowniku będzie -owi.


----------

